

Jux is Closing - guoxiaotian
https://blog.jux.com/1290549?utm_source=details&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=details

======
fredsanford
No one is talking about it because the site design is horrible...

Clicked 3 links and I still don't know what they do or did.

~~~
frostnovazzz
That's true. but I believe the website could be useful if you know what it
is....

a lesson we can learn from its failure...

------
frostnovazzz
so sad that no one is even talking about it, not on HN, not on Quora.

~~~
georgemcbay
I had never even heard of it before. Perhaps that is the problem they ran
into? (Not that _I_ hadn't heard about it, but maybe nobody had outside of
whatever bubble they grew in).

~~~
frostnovazzz
I start to wonder why everyone's heard of Tumblr but not Jux. Marketing
problem?

